# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  Denver

## andynap

We spent a long weekend with our daughter and family in Denver. One addition to the family was Adobe, a Great Pyrenees puppy- a fabulous sheep dog from a great heritage-

 

You can't tell how big he is unless he is next to someone

 

Lots of great food- Rock Bottom in Center City, Four in Cherry Creek but I had to take a picture of someone's favorite brew

----------


## MIke R

beautiful dog.....

beautiful beer...


go to Cherry Creek Grill.....great food and its in your neighborhood...I'm sure your daughter knows it

----------


## andynap

Next time- we are home now. I got to see my 8 year old grandson score 2 goals during a Saturday soccer game.

----------


## MIke R

dog looks so much like a white golden retriever..a beauty

----------


## andynap

Yes but he is a puppy and 100 pounds already.

----------


## MIke R

wow....how big will he get?

----------


## andynap

He is 1 year old but he shouldn't get too much heavier.

The Great Pyrenees is also known as the Pyrenean Mountain Dog. The length of the dog is slightly longer than it is tall. The head is wedge-shaped with a slightly rounded crown and is in proportion to the rest of the body. The backline is level. The muzzle is about the same length as the back skull. The skull is as wide as it is tall with flat cheeks. There is no apparent stop. The nose and lips are black. The teeth meet in a scissors or level bite. The dark brown, medium sized eyes are almond shaped and slanted. The dark brown, V-shaped ears are carried low, flat and close to the head, rounded at the tips, set about eye level. The chest is fairly broad. The well feathered tail reaches the hocks and can be carried low, or up over the back in a wheel when the dog is excited. There is sometimes a crook at the end of the tail. The Great Pyrenees has single dewclaws on the front legs and double dewclaws on the hind legs. The dog has a weather-resistant double coat. The undercoat is dense, fine and wooly, and the outer coat is long, thick, coarse and flat. There is a mane around the shoulders and neck which is more apparent in male dogs. There is feathering on the tail and along the back of the legs. Coat is either solid white or white with patches of tan, wolf-gray, reddish-brown or pale yellow. 

Temperament
 The Great Pyrenees is a capable and imposing guardian, devoted to its family, and somewhat wary of strangers - human or canine. They are often used to guard livestock. When not provoked, it is calm, well- mannered, and somewhat serious. Courageous, very loyal and obedient. Gentle and affectionate with those he loves. Devoted to family even if self-sacrifice is required. It is very gentle with its family and children. It does best with children when it is raised with them from puppyhood, and if they are not being used as working flock guards be sure to socialize them well with people, place and noises. It has an independent nature, and may try to dominate a less secure or meek owner, and/or an owner who treats the dog as if he is human, becoming stubborn or territorial. Owners need to be firm, but calm, confident and consistent with the dog. Setting rules the dog must follow and sticking to them. A serious worker, but very independent. Be patient when training the Great Pyrenees, as it may be slightly difficult. If left alone inside the home without the proper amount of exercise and or leadership they can become destructive. The Great Pyrenees is good with non-canine animals, and usually loves cats. These dogs do not reach maturity until they are about 2 years old. Some are not good off the leash and may wander away. Needs an owner who understands and practices natural dogmanship. The Great Pyrenees tend to bark a lot and some tend to drool and slobber. 
Height, Weight
 Height: Dogs 27-32 inches (69-81cm.) Bitches 25-29 inches (63-74cm.) are the average heights, but some Pyrenees are as much as 40 inches (1 meter)
Weight: Dogs from 100 pounds (45kg.) Bitches from 85 pounds (38kg.) 
Health Problems
 Prone to bloat, hip dysplasia, bone cancer, luxated patellas. Can develop skin problems in very hot weather. 
Living Conditions
 These dogs are not recommended for apartment life and would do best with a mid-to-large sized yard. They need space, but adapt well to family life. They are not really active indoors, but need regular exercise outdoors. A fence is a must as they may wander away in search of the boarders to what they believe is their territory. Puppies are very active and might have the tendency to wander off or escape. Prefers cool climates. 
Exercise
 Pyrenees need plenty of exercise to stay in shape. If they are not actively working as a flock guardian, they need to be taken on a daily, long brisk walk.  
Life Expectancy
 About 10 years. 
Grooming
 Regular brushing of the long double coat will keep it in good condition, but extra care is needed when the dog is shedding its dense undercoat. The outer coat does not mat unless there is a burr, foxtail or some other outside object that gets stuck to the coat. This can be an issue for outside working dogs. Some owners choose to shave the coats in the summer to avoid this from happening, but beware of sunburn. Bathe or dry shampoo only when necessary. Great Pys shed all year round but does so heavily once a year. 
Origin The Great Pyrenees originated in Central Asia or Siberia. The breed was descended from the Hungarian Kuvasz and the Maremmano-Abruzzese. The Pyrenees is also a relative of the St. Bernard, contributing to their development. It has a long history as a guard dog of sheep. The dogs made their way to Europe, the Great Pyrenees remained in the high mountain regions until the Middle ages, When the breed gradually gained popularity with the French nobility as a guard dog. By the late 17th century, every French noble wanted to own one. Armed with a spiky collar and thick coat, the Great Pyrenees protected vulnerable flocks from such predators as wolves and bear. The Great Pyrenees has proven to be a very versatile breed working as an avalanche rescue dog, as a cart-puller, sled dog, as a pack dog on ski trips, a flock guardian, dog of war, and as a companion and defender of family and property. The AKC officially recognized the Great Pyrenees in 1933.

Group
 Flock Guard, AKC Working 
Recognition CKC, FCI, AKC, UKC, KCGB, CKC, ANKC, NKC, NZKC, APRI, ACR, DRA, NAPR

----------


## amyb

Yesterday I learned that a friend's kids are getting a Leon Berger-also one of the big dogs. They have a big house and land for that puppy to grow. Andy, does your dog source mention this breed? I just know they are big

----------


## MIke R

I almost got one....great mountain dog...from Germany I believe...grow to 120 pounds or so....very nice temperment

----------


## andynap

Amy- my source is Google- LOL

----------


## amyb

I went and never got a  good informative choice. All led to breeders and chatchkas and no pictures. Did you find a good one I could go to?

----------


## andynap

www.leonbergerclubofamerica.com

----------


## amyb

Thanks so much Andy. This dog is huge. I see a lot of St Bernard in it. Interesting mastiff lines.

I am sorry to see the life expectancy of only about 9 years. That seems to be true of the big dogs, no?

----------


## andynap

The Pyrenees has a 10 year life.

----------


## LindaP

Andy, I'm glad you guys had fun, that dog is a beauty! I am following your footsteps on wednesday;    and headed for the New Belgium brewery , and private tour, on friday!!!!!!! :)

----------


## andynap

Really good beer

----------


## MIke R

*Really really* good beer

and not just their Fat Tire

----------


## andynap

I had 1 bottle so I can only give it 1 really.

----------


## Theresa

I'm glad you had a nice visit Andy.  Beautiful pup!

----------

